# Netzteil 575VAC/24VDC



## OB21 (26 März 2010)

Hallo,
kennt jemand einen Hersteller / Lieferanten von Schaltnetzteilen für Hutschienenmontage mit Eingangsnennspannung 575V AC (-15%/+10%)
und Ausgangsspannung 24V DC / 5A ?
Die Hersteller die ich gefunden habe bieten max. 500V AC (-20%/+15%).

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MRT (26 März 2010)

Hi!

Unser Großhändler hat sowas.

Hersteller           PHOENIX                                           Herstellernr.           TRIO-PS/3AC/24VC/40
*Stromversorgung für Industriesteuerungen, Breite:139mm, Höhe:130mm,  Tiefe:190mm, Anschlussart:Schraubanschluss, Geeignet für  Reiheneinbau:ja, Spannungsart Eingangsspannung:AC, Leistungsabgabe:16W,  AusgangsspannungsartC, Eingangsspannungsbereich:3x320 - 575V,  Ausgangsspannungsbereich:22,5 - 29,5V, Befestigungsart,  Tragschienenmontage:ja


*Anschlussart                                                                          Schraubanschluss                                             		        	            	                                              Ausgangsspannungsart                                                                          DC                                             		        	                                              Ausgangsspannungsbereich                                                                          22.5 - 29.5     V                                        		        	                                              Befestigungsart, Tragschienenmontage                                                                          ja                                             		        	            	            	                                              Breite                                                                          139     mm                                        		        	                                              Eingangsspannungsbereich                                                                          3x320 - 575     V                                        		        	                                              Geeignet für Reiheneinbau                                                                          ja                                             		        	                                              Höhe                                                                          130     mm                                        		        	            	                                              Leistungsabgabe                                                                          16     W                                        		        	            	            	            	                                              Spannungsart Eingangsspannung                                                                          AC                                             		        	                                              Tiefe                                                                          190     mm           
Preis/PE                                                                300,47


Es hat aber leider nur 16W! Aber vl hat Phoenix auch stärkere!?!?


----------



## MRT (26 März 2010)

Ich hab ein stärkeres gefunden:


http://eshop.phoenixcontact.at/phoenix/treeViewClick.do;jsessionid=LsQbpGjQRQ7WJQzkJw6M2pLysr0yHw9rgCFJfvbxJcsXcmZ1nSXY!1708906792?UID=852282298&parentUID=205579&reloadFrame=true


----------



## MRT (26 März 2010)

Mit dem Link kommst du nicht ganz zum richtigen Artikel deswegen noch das pdf!


----------



## Mobi (8 April 2010)

Hier als richtiger Link.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2866462


----------



## Unwissender (20 April 2010)

Hallo,

500V * +15% = 575V

oder nicht????

Gruß daheim


----------



## Oberchefe (20 April 2010)

> 500V * +15% = 575V
> 
> oder nicht????



Aber 575 + 10% -> 632,5


----------



## sailor (22 April 2010)

Hi. 
575V AC? Falls Du ein Relais für die Überwachung der Zwischenkreisspannung eines FU brauchst dann aber ein DC.

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## sailor (22 April 2010)

Seh grad, in der Überschrift deines ersten Beitrags schreibst du 24VDC!
Was nun?


----------

